# Tyre dressing



## mikeyfraser20 (Aug 5, 2013)

What would you recommend for tyre dressing? Used loads of different products over the years.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=315062

Mike


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

megs endurance
cg tyre and trim gel
espurma rd50
Autosmart highstyle 
swissvax pneu
zainio 16
carpro pearl
off the top of my head :thumb:


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

For valets I use AS Smartshine and for detailed cars gtechniq T1


----------



## mikeyfraser20 (Aug 5, 2013)

I have been using AS trim wizard or AS high style.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Espuma RD50 :thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Autoglym Vinyl & Rubber Care...


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

I use Optimum - works great for me:thumb:


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Autobrite bubblegum


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Gtechniq T1 straight away. Easy to use, great results and dries to the touch in no time, non greasy after drying and non streaking.


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

AS Highstyle. It can sling so be sure to remove excess


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

AS Highstyle for me. Nice finish and cheap as chips for 5l


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Gtechniq T1 👍


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=4222154#post4222154

try this thread that is two or three topics down in the list


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Swissvax Pneu


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Muc-off do a tyre dressing (the name escapes me at the minute) that's easily as good as Megs Endurance if not slightly better lasting. That's what I am using at the minute


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

I've just started using Carpro PERL and really like the results, definitely the finish I was looking for .


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Megs endurance


----------



## Fech (Jul 15, 2012)

+1 for swissvax pneu.


----------



## Mr A4 (Mar 22, 2012)

Megs Endurance for me


----------



## Danny-boy (Jul 31, 2013)

Meguiars Endurance for me too. 

However tempting it may be, it is not drinkable.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Megs endurance for me to:thumb:


----------



## mikeyfraser20 (Aug 5, 2013)

I used megs endurance years ago thought it was good then but don't think it would do to my standards now.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

mikeyfraser20 said:


> I used megs endurance years ago thought it was good then but don't think it would do to my standards now.


Why's that?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Swissvax Pneu, Zaino Z16, and Autoglym Instant Tyre Dressing for the matte to new tyre look. :thumb:

I can't stant the greasy wet look tyre dressings like Meguiars Endurance!!!


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

-Raven- said:


> Swissvax Pneu, Zaino Z16, and Autoglym Instant Tyre Dressing for the matte to new tyre look. :thumb:
> 
> I can't stant the greasy wet look tyre dressings like Meguiars Endurance!!!


The AG tyre dressing get's a lot of stick but when applied to a clean/dry tyre, rubbed in and then buffed it makes the tyre actually look brand new! Real deep black look with minimal gloss.

I think it's more of a tyre feed than a slap on dressing tbh


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

:lol:


123HJMS said:


> The AG tyre dressing get's a lot of stick but when applied to a clean/dry tyre, rubbed in and then buffed it makes the tyre actually look brand new! Real deep black look with minimal gloss.
> 
> I think it's more of a tyre feed than a slap on dressing tbh


Yes, I always apply to clean and dry tyres! Thats the (not so) secret to best looks and durability out of your tyre dressings! 

The AG tyre dressing is the only one of their products that I like! :lol:


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

slineclean said:


> Autobrite bubblegum


Is this a tyre gel Slineclean? and does it smell of bubble gum?
If so I'l have to try this when my Optimum runs out :thumb:

Cheers
Ben


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

SBM said:


> Is this a tyre gel Slineclean? and does it smell of bubble gum?
> If so I'l have to try this when my Optimum runs out :thumb:
> 
> Cheers
> ...


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Autoglym rubber cleaner plus

It's just like rd50, but cheaper

I am convinced its the same product


----------



## jbhoo (Jun 2, 2013)

there's a lot of love for megs endurance on here, but is that the gel or the spray?


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Finish Kare, all the way. Best bit is that you can water it down and it'll even
clean your leather seats, and do all the black plastics under the bonnet. It'll
need a couple or three applications, over several weeks, before it really gets 
hydrophobic. If I'm showing the car, I always apply it the day before. It then 
has a far more natural look.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Alex L said:


> I've just started using Carpro PERL and really like the results, definitely the finish I was looking for .


This for me :thumb:


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Using endurance it's lasted about two years I am currently looking at replacement options 
T1 or rd50 
What's the durability and price of both


----------



## BolgOfTheNorth (Dec 19, 2011)

Megs Endurance is good for durability but it looks awful in my opinion. 

Car Pro Perl is the best I've come across so far.


----------



## Danny_Harris (Jul 29, 2013)

Best touch is that you can dilute it and it'll even 
clean your cowhide seats, and do all the dark plastics under the cap. It'll 
require a couple or three requisitions, over numerous weeks, before it truly gets hydrophobic. Assuming that I'm indicating the auto, I generally apply it the day preceding. It then has a much more common look.


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

I've just got 3 now

On other peoples cars - Megs Endurance
Mine and other half - Eco Touch & T1

Although I got Dr Beasleys Tire Conditioner in a Waxybox and do like that too


----------



## ovolo (Jun 7, 2009)

Just used the last of my Megs Endurance this afternoon while off work. So thought I'd do a quick search to see what people are using to dress their tyres. I like the smell of Megs and can also confirm you can't drink it !! 

Don't get any sling easy to use and the finish is great. Can't decide to change to try something different or stay with what I'm used to.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

ovolo said:


> Just used the last of my Megs Endurance this afternoon while off work. So thought I'd do a quick search to see what people are using to dress their tyres. I like the smell of Megs and can also confirm you can't drink it !!
> 
> Don't get any sling easy to use and the finish is great. Can't decide to change to try something different or stay with what I'm used to.


Stay using the megs then, still the most popular!


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

ovolo said:


> Just used the last of my Megs Endurance this afternoon while off work. So thought I'd do a quick search to see what people are using to dress their tyres. I like the smell of Megs and can also confirm you can't drink it !!
> 
> Don't get any sling easy to use and the finish is great. Can't decide to change to try something different or stay with what I'm used to.


Stay using the megs then, still the most popular!


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

SBM said:


> Is this a tyre gel Slineclean? and does it smell of bubble gum?
> If so I'l have to try this when my Optimum runs out :thumb:
> 
> Cheers
> Ben


sorry only just saw your message. I remember Mark highlighting this can be used on tyres and I remember the picture and the tyre looked very wet in looks. So I brought some to try and it does stay on the tyre for a while and out of the products id tried thought it lasted well. I do like the other tyre dressing from Auotbrite , gives a nice matt finish.

IM a real fan of Auto Finesse stuff now and I picked up their satin tyre dressing and unfort this isn't a patch on the autobrite stuff ive used.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Megs endurance gel, last for weeks if the tyre is cleaned well.


----------



## 1animal1 (Aug 20, 2008)

Megs Endurance for me, and more recently Ecotouch tyre cream...seems to hold up really well!


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

Tried a few and found Espuma RD50 to be the best! :thumb:


----------

